# حصريا قارىء الكتب الالكترونية فى اخر اصداراته Adobe Reader 10.0



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع Adobe Reader 10.0

يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر 
على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .
زيستخدم هذا البرنامج لاستعراض والبحث والطباعة من الكتب الالكترونية.















للتحميل اضغط 

هناااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى *


----------



## engmmt (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،​*


----------



## zamalkawi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

engmmt قال:


> هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .​


​ معذرة، ولكن هذا غير صحيح
توجد برامج أخرى لفتح الملفات بصيغة pdf


----------



## engmmt (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engmmt (8 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب*​


----------



## engmmt (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (14 يناير 2011)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------

